# Weetabix v Lizi's Granola



## thedame (Sep 2, 2010)

I just know somwone will know the answer to this!

I switched from Weetabix for brekkie and now have Lizi'z Granola - used to have the Weetabix 5 times a week but now only have cereal a couple of times.

My BS levels seemed much better on the Lizi's but I have been comparing carb values in advance of my DSN check up tomorrw and found that the carb value of each ceral is the same with  2 Weetabix and 50g of Lizi's coming out at 23.1.

My levels overall seem to have come down after a few months of reducing carbs so maybe Weetabix affects me personally  or maybe my levels are just better overall. I will try Weetabix again next week.

In the meantime can one of you clever people explain if there is a difference in the effect due to the composition of the products, if you follow.


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi thedame,

Lizi's granola is low GL - - i.e. low Glycemic Load.

A little bit complicated but you can read about it here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycemic_load

Certainly, Lizi's granola has much less effect on my blood glucose levels that any other cereal that I've tested.

By the way, don't get the impression that I eat a lot of it because I don't. I limit myself to a sprinkling of a couple of teaspoons on my yoghurt and berries when I have that for breakfast. I recommend that as being something worth trying.

These days my most common breakfast is bacon and tomatoes - sometimes with a fried egg or omlette. That does absolutely nothing to my blood glucose levels.

John


----------



## thedame (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks John

It is too early to absorb the maths but I get the idea- I need to check the GL of a food, not just it's carb content? I guess unless desperate, I could stick to foods with a descriptive label  like the Lizi's but as things like fruit don't have a label so I need to do a bit of research! Your explanation makes perect sense and I have 2 emergency Weetabix biscuits which I will test out against the Lizi's


----------



## woolstone2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Im cutting carbs drastically, which is working well, but I cant eat any cereal, bread or potato at all, I have tested 1hour, 2 hour and 3 hours after food and they make me go sky high, even as long as 3 hours after eating, we may all have the same disease but different things trigger the highs, on wheatabix I was getting a reading of 12 or more, just keep testing!


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 8, 2010)

woolstone2 said:


> Im cutting carbs drastically, which is working well, but I cant eat any cereal, bread or potato at all, I have tested 1hour, 2 hour and 3 hours after food and they make me go sky high, even as long as 3 hours after eating, we may all have the same disease but different things trigger the highs, on wheatabix I was getting a reading of 12 or more, just keep testing!


I'm just like you woolstone2!


----------

